# diet and IBS



## angelfriend1106 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi I am new to this message board, does anyone have success with dietary changes to help their IBS? My 11 year old daughter and my husband both have IBS. I have IBS symptoms now since I had a transhiatal esophagectomy to cure esophageal cancer. My husband eats a lot of fiber and is vegetarian. He says that helps a lot but still has flare ups. My daughter misses a lot of school due to her IBS.She is not really ammenable to dietary restrictions. Maybe someone has some advice that would seem ok to her.I would appreciate any inputThanks!Diana


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Have a diet with limited dairy and sweetener, no starch, yeast, flours or soya. Works well for me. You can check out the cookbook for this at www.crohns_ibd.homestead.com . If I can help further, let me know.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

The blood type diet can be very helpful. Minimising sugar, flour, gluten and too much dairy will also help.


----------

